# Hindi, Urdu: samarasataa समरसता



## marrish

Here's a sentence from the BBC about a literary event in London dedicated to the personality and the poetry of Faiz Ahmad Faiz, a great Urdu modern poet.

*अगर फ़ैज़ मेले का मक़सद एक ऐसा पाकिस्तान है जिसमें लोकतंत्र, शांति, संस्कृति और सामाजिक समरसता हो तो क्या यह मेला वो हासिल कर पाया.
*_agar faiz mele kaa maqsad ek aisaa paakistaan hai jismeN (jis meN) lok~tantra*, shaanti*, sanskriti* aur saamaajik* samarasataa ho to kyaa yah melaa vo haasil kar paayaa.

_* 3awaamii nizaam = jamhuuriyyat = democracy
* shaanti = shaantii (amn-chain)
* saqaafat, tahziib
* saamaajik = samaajii = social

What does the word _samarasataa_ mean? Somewhere online I found equanimity as a definition but many sources don't list it.

Is it common? Have I transcribed it correctly and what is the usual pronunciation?

What is the origin of this word, i.e. its formation?

Last question is for Urdu, as soon as we can know for sure what this word means, what Urdu word could be used in the sentence above?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ You are assuming that all Urdu speakers will be able to decipher the Devanagri script, marrish SaaHib!


----------



## marrish

I'm very sorry. I left out the transliteration in the previous Hindi thread because it was all Hindi and carried this over onto this one. Thank you for your prompt reminder! I'm rushing to edit it and include the transliteration.


----------



## mundiya

With schwa deletion, समरसता is pronounced सम-रस-ता.  Origin is Sanskrit and the meaning is equanimity or harmony.  Formation is shown by Chaturvedi.


> समरस samras (_a_) equanimous; harmonious; ~ता equanimity; harmony.


----------



## Qureshpor

mundiya said:


> With schwa deletion, समरसता is pronounced सम-रस-ता.  Origin is Sanskrit and the meaning is equanimity or harmony.  Formation is shown by Chaturvedi.


Is the "ras" the "ras-gullaa" type of ras or does this word have a different meaning?


----------



## tarkshya

Qureshpor said:


> Is the "ras" the "ras-gullaa" type of ras or does this word have a different meaning?


Here "_sam'rasataa" _means harmony. One must not pronounce any schwa sound between m and r.

One of the extended meaning of ras is musical genre. This is the meaning that is used in this word. samras = belonging to same musical genre = harmonious.


----------



## Qureshpor

tarkshya said:


> Here "_sam'rasataa" _means harmony. One must not pronounce any schwa sound between m and r.
> 
> One of the extended meaning of ras is musical genre. This is the meaning that is used in this word. samras = belonging to same musical genre = harmonious.


Thank you, much appreciated. Wonderful! Interestingly, the Urdu equivalent has the same logic. I won't mention it yet in case someone else has some other word in mind.


----------



## marrish

Should I pronounce it as _samrasataa_ or _samrastaa_? Where should the word stress fall on? I surmise its meaning is connected to _ras liilaa_.


----------



## tarkshya

It should be pronounced as sam-ras-taa. So there no schwa sound between s and t either.

Regarding your question on raas liilaa, I am not sure. The word in raas liilaa is actually raas and not ras. So I am not sure if it has the same origin.



marrish said:


> Should I pronounce it as _samrasataa_ or _samrastaa_? Where should the word stress fall on? I surmise its meaning is connected to _ras liilaa_.


----------



## mundiya

रास  and रस are from different roots, so a connection is unlikely.


----------



## marrish

Thanks to all for your help. Now I know the meaning very well and can say it correctly.

QP SaaHib, can you answer the Urdu part now?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Well, I had "ham-aahaNg" and "ham-aahaNgii" in mind. 

P آهنگ _*āhang* [ā+rt. Zend hać = S. आ+सच्], s.m. Design, purpose, intention; method, manner; sound, concord, melody; one of the Persian tunes or modulations in music._


----------



## marrish

It maps 100% perfectly onto _samrastaa_ - sam/ham ras/aahaNg taa/ii. The meaning and usage seems to be just the same!

I think one can safely use it and translate the Hindi sentence.

Here's a similar expression - _samaajii ham-aahaNgii_ from an Indian magazine:
http://urdu.maeeshat.in/?p=1163
جمہوریت، سیکولرزم اور سماجی ہم آہنگی کی طرف ہندوستان کے بڑھتے قدم
_jamhuuriyyat, sekuularizam aur samaajii ham-aahaNgii kii taraf hindostaan ke baRhte qadam_


----------



## gagun

in Telugu there is a word [సామరస్యత/saamarasyata/सामरस्यत:/سامرسیتہ] (origin:sanskrit's साम्मनस्य ?? or सम-एकस्वर ??)for harmony.


----------



## sanskrut_bhashik

समरसता 
samarasatA( every vowel with schwa except last one, if schwa is removed it sounds like 'rastaa' ( road) which is totally different.

Sanskrit origin words preserve schwa so that each syllable is distinct.

सम (sama) = Same
रस (rasa) = extract, juice , interest
ता (tA)= noun suffix (e.g. Eka=one, ekatA= unity) . Hindi has tendency to lose schwa.

समरसता = same interest~ same thought~ concordance ~ harmony.

This is my guess, may not be exact root.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Interestingly "rastaa" is what came to my mind and I was trying to equate the word with "same path"! I like your analytical approach to answering questions.


----------



## sanskrut_bhashik

Qureshpor said:


> ^ Interestingly "rastaa" is what came to my mind and I was trying to equate the word with "same path"! I like your analytical approach to answering questions.




Thank you.

some additional points..
there is another Hindi word निरसता ( nirasatA)

नि (ni) suffix is for without/ lack of. Meaning of the word, however, is 'lack of interest'.

It is not opposite of samarasatA. But, we have to find other uncommon usage of samarasatA.


----------



## gagun

sanskrut_bhashik said:


> Thank you.
> 
> some additional points..
> there is another Hindi word निरसता ( nirasatA)
> 
> नि (ni) suffix is for without/ lack of. Meaning of the word, however, is 'lack of interest'.
> 
> It is not opposite of samarasatA. But, we have to find other uncommon usage of samarasatA.


does नीरसता also mean same one?


----------



## littlepond

sanskrut_bhashik said:


> there is another Hindi word निरसता ( nirasatA)



As far as Hindi is concerned, the word for 'lack of interest' is नीरसता, notनिरसता. The adjective नीरस in particular is used a lot in speech: for example, "kyaa niiras film lagaa rakhii hai!", "kyaa niiras munh banaaye rakhaa hai!" and so on.

See here as well.

निरसता afaik doesn't exist; one _can _*coin *a 'निरस्ता', which would then mean lack of way (going the way of "rastaa" ...).


----------



## gagun

littlepond said:


> As far as Hindi is concerned, the word for 'lack of interest' is नीरसता, notनिरसता. The adjective नीरस in particular is used a lot in speech: for example, "kyaa niiras film lagaa rakhii hai!", "kyaa niiras munh banaaye rakhaa hai!" and so on.
> 
> See here as well.
> 
> निरसता afaik doesn't exist; one _can _*coin *a 'निरस्ता', which would then mean lack of way (going the way of "rastaa" ...).



good to here that niiras is used in hindi and urdu aswell


----------



## mundiya

gagun said:


> good to here that niiras is used in hindi and urdu aswell



I don't think "niiras" is used in Urdu.


----------



## sanskrut_bhashik

littlepond said:


> As far as Hindi is concerned, the word for 'lack of interest' is नीरसता, notनिरसता. The adjective नीरस in particular is used a lot in speech: for example, "kyaa niiras film lagaa rakhii hai!", "kyaa niiras munh banaaye rakhaa hai!" and so on.
> 
> See here as well.
> 
> निरसता afaik doesn't exist; one _can _*coin *a 'निरस्ता', which would then mean lack of way (going the way of "rastaa" ...).




Thanks for the correction.


----------

